# Favorite Mozart Symphony



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

If someone took the time to look through the archives they could probably find this thread but instead of doing that I'll just post it again. What is your favorite symphony from Mozart?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally I like his 25th symphony best. I find it to be a quite interesting listen. It keeps me on my toes (or ears).


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

39 or 40. Hard to choose. Only reason I leave out 41 is because of the minuet of the minuet and trio, which I don't think is as inspired as the rest of the symphony. Having said that, there is a brief passage in it where the woodwind instruments chromatically descend in imitation and the sense of tonality suddenly wavers, only for everything to be masterfully resolved soon afterwards. That's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Jupiter is the clear front runner.

My order would be something like:
41
36 'Linz'
25
38 'Prague'
39
29
31

Never been that much of fan of the 40th (think its because i'm not that keen on the opening theme although all the other movements are good) or the Haffner for that matter (aside from the Presto finale which think stands amongst my favourite Mozart).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh man, any of them from Haffner onwards are just gold.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

41
'
3
3
"


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

38th, mainly for the first and second movements.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For me, it`s Prague, then Linz, then Jupiter!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I like 25, too, and this recording of.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't decide between his last 6 symphonies, they're all so wonderful. Numbers 33,31,29 and 25 are other favorites of mine as well.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Wait . . . not trying to derail the thread or anything, but first there was _TrazomGangflow_ and now, after he logged out, we get _trazom_.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm enjoying this! I want to get more out of Mozart. I have all his symphonies, so I can listen to your recommendations. Currently I'm going through No. 25.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

What is a Trazom anyway?


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

violadude said:


> What is a Trazom anyway?


A _Mozart_ spelt backwards 

Care to guess what a Gnagflow is?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

jalex said:


> Care to guess what a Gnagflow is?


It has to do with Wolfies.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

what?!?! yer all too cool to say 40 are ya?

40 is probably Mozart's best symphony.

c'mon now!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Dodecaplex said:


> Wait . . . not trying to derail the thread or anything, but first there was _TrazomGangflow_ and now, after he logged out, we get _trazom_.


I've been a member here two years longer than TrazomGangflow, and our posts are nothing alike. I don't even share their favorite Mozart works.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The order would be something like:

40,41 (tie)
38
35
39
29

I actually love his Symphony #6 k43. A bit simple, but lovely nonetheless.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

trazom said:


> I've been a member here two years longer than TrazomGangflow, and our posts are nothing alike. I don't even share their favorite Mozart works.


That doesnt mean anything lol


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

jalex said:


> A _Mozart_ spelt backwards
> 
> Care to guess what a Gnagflow is?


OH! Jesus christ I must be blind.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

This should have been a poll! We want polls here at TC! Ideally a poll with at least 41 options!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Choosing one symphony proved to be quite difficult, but currently #40 is my favorite. :}


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

40 then 25!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> This should have been a poll! We want polls here at TC! Ideally a poll with at least 41 options!


You mean nearly sixty?

Anyway my two favourite Mozart symphonies are no. 7 in D major K45 and the one in A minor K16a. Next comes nos. 41 and 25.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

38, Prague, both because the first movement is soooo much fun, and for sentimental reasons.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

For me it's #40, with 39 and 38 close behind.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Well pretty much any musicologist will rank 40 and 41 as Mozart's two best symphonies, and I agree. However my favorite one to listen to is the Linz (#36). Its such a fun work and full of life. I've heard it described as like opening a bottle of champagne (which is actually a great statement considering how "bubbly" the music is).

Also, I find it staggering that the work was composed from scratch, transcribed to parts, fully rehearsed, and premiered all in FOUR DAYS!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Another for 40. Pleased to see the popularity of 39 though. Also pleased to see some share my sentiments with not being exceptionally impressed with 41, it just doesn't strike me what I think it should for all its hype. I also love 29.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Am I the _only_ one who likes Mozart's seventh and the (unnumbered) "Odense" symphony in A minor K16a?


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Am I the _only_ one who likes Mozart's seventh and the (unnumbered) "Odense" symphony in A minor K16a?


.......yes


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

DavidMahler said:


> .......yes


Bugger. :lol:


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

trazom said:


> I've been a member here two years longer than TrazomGangflow, and our posts are nothing alike. I don't even share their favorite Mozart works.


Are you sure I'm not your alternate profile?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Symphony #5 in Bb Flat Major. Only 9 years old when he made it. But yeah Symphony #25 and #40 are probably my favorites.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Much as I hate jumping on a bandwagon, it's 40 for me as well. 35 and 41 are close behind, then 38, then 25.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

His 85th symphony. It was written in heaven, so it must be good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have really been enjoying Symphony 33 in B flat. Particularly that lilting finale. There is such joy there.

I want to start a more in depth discussion about Mozart symphonies, which to me contain so much musical gold, but I don't know how to begin.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

These are some other favorites I've picked up in the subsequent 4 years since posting in this thread(talk about a blast from the past).
















and some other miscellaneous symphonic movements I like from his earliest symphonies..


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Traz, A major was a good key for him in Symphonies:

Number 14 is my favorite early one.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't forget 29, in A major as well:


----------



## BlackKeys (May 12, 2015)

Has to be #41, I listened to it all the time when I was younger... lots of memories.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

#41 for me. Certain melodies just hit you with a little extra something and the absolutely joyous melodies in the first movement do that for me. Then the extraordinary final quintuple fugue in the last movement sends chills and waves of happiness up my spine every single time.


----------



## Arie (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi,
I like most of Mozart's symphonies. If I were asked to pick one, I'd choose 29th symphony.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart's "big 9" best symphonies:

40
41
39
38
29
35
25
33
31


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Well duh! The best one without a doubt is Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, K. 16... the one he wrote at the tender age of 8. Everything else was downhill from there with each successive symphony a step down from its predecessor, 41 being an absolute fail.

:lol: :clap:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've been obsessed with the Haffner symphony lately. That one has punch, like no other major key symphony of his.

Poconoron, your list is very sensible, I think!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Would anyone agree with me that Mozart's 39th is his most 'Beethoven' symphony? The finale especially has certain modulations that really give out a Beethoven vibe.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Would anyone agree with me that Mozart's 39th is his most 'Beethoven' symphony? The finale especially has certain modulations that really give out a Beethoven vibe.


I would agree.

.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been obsessed with the Prague symphony! I only recently found out that many recordings make various cuts, especially in the first movement. 

I've become used to the longer version of this symphony, I don't like the shorter version of it!

Favourite recording of it: Adam Fischer. I also like Abbado and Jacobs on it, the latter recording with Freiburger Barockorchester is incredibly fast but so dramatically powerful.


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

I am particularly fond of nos. 25, 29, 31 "Paris", 36 "Linz", 39 & 40. I also think the Adagio of The Jupiter is one of the most heavenly-inspired adagios ever penned by man. As to an order, that would be really tough but I'll give it my best shot, understanding it will inevitably change depending on my mood, the moon cycles, the tides and other factors.

25
31 "Paris"
36 "Linz"
40
29
39

And, of course, The Jupiter is a magnum opus. I've just heard it 17 thousand times.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've been obsessed with the Prague symphony! I only recently found out that many recordings make various cuts, especially in the first movement.
> 
> I've become used to the longer version of this symphony, I don't like the shorter version of it!
> 
> Favourite recording of it: Adam Fischer. I also like Abbado and Jacobs on it, the latter recording with Freiburger Barockorchester is incredibly fast but so dramatically powerful.


Hey thanks for pointing that out! I just noticed my Karl Bohm first movement is 10 and a half minutes compared to Fischer's 17 minutes. Now I feel I've been cheated this entire time. Feel free to let me know if his other great symphonies have been dramatically shortened as well.


----------

